# Skeeter Pee/ Oak



## Medieval (Jan 24, 2011)

Has anyone tried using french oak chips in skeeter pee for a lemon/vanilla flavor?


----------



## Angie (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm going to bump this up and see if anyone answers - I would be interested in knowing that as well


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 11, 2011)

Have not tried, but if there is a brave soul out there willing to experiment, I'd also love to hear the results.


----------



## Medieval (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah I think I might give it a whirl when I can free up the current carboy with SP in it ready to clear soon. I have done some research but not exactly sure if it's better to add it during fermentation or if I should add it after fermentation... Many suggest adding them for 4-5 days of the fermentation process but I have never done anything with oak chips so I would be going into this as noobie but I'll be sure to post if there is any differences in taste/smell after adding them. I'll post update when I begin the test


----------



## Angie (Mar 12, 2011)

excellent!!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 12, 2011)

You would be very brave!!! Definetly not something I would try.


----------



## Medieval (Mar 12, 2011)

Uh oh.. Does that mean this is considered a bad idea from the more experienced who may have a good idea it will turn out bad? LOL


----------



## Julie (Mar 13, 2011)

Medieval said:


> Uh oh.. Does that mean this is considered a bad idea from the more experienced who may have a good idea it will turn out bad? LOL



Well, I think the oak might mask some of the lemon and that lemon flavor is what makes sp so popular. But I am not one who wants to discourage anyone so my suggestion would be to make the sp and when done take out a gallon of it and oak just the gallon, this way if it does not turn out you are only losing a gallon as oppose to 5 gallons.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 13, 2011)

If you were to do a 5 gallon batch take 1 gallon and lightly oak to see how it turns out. I never did and I add oak after clearing my wines. It may be okay.

I would guess as Julie said it would take away from some of the lemon/fruit flavor but who knows, it might be good just like adding marshmallows to hot chocolate....it could rock!


----------



## TicinoVintner (Jun 1, 2012)

After searching I have found many threads of people asking questions about oaking skeeter pee but no one has actually done it and reported the results, or am I wrong.
I would like to know cause I am about to start my next batch.


----------



## FlashJT (Sep 24, 2012)

BUMP. I'm searching to see if this is something worth trying. I've found one thread so far where one person tried it and thought it was good, but that's about all I've found. 

If people are recommending to take 1 gallon and try it, and I correct in assuming that the oaking process is done after fermentation while clearing/bulk aging? Sounds like something worth trying if that's the case. I would love to sacrifice 1 gallon of this to try and make it more interesting.


----------



## JDesCotes (Mar 8, 2014)

I just started a SP with Hungarian oak powder yesterday. This morning I almost dumped it as there was a weird "black" grouping floating on the top... Luckily I remember I added oak and caught myself!!

I pitched the yeast this morning and the color of the SP is very gray... It smells amazing, but I really do hope that the color clears up a bit before bottling... Not very appetizing at the moment...

I should also note that I'm adding a couple bananas for extra body. I also added an extra 1/4 tsp of tannin and bumped the starting SG to 1.113. I figure the bolder flavors will hold up to the 15.5% alcohol content. 

I know this is an old post, but I'll keep it updated with my progress!


----------



## JDesCotes (Mar 8, 2014)

Hmmm guess I'll add a bit of pectic enzyme just to be safe with the bananas, not sure if it's needed or not though...


----------



## JDesCotes (Mar 28, 2014)

Quick update. I dosed my Oaked SP with yeast nutrient and energizer and then went away on vacation. 

Before I left the SG shot up ALOT. I'm guessing it's from the pectic enzyme breaking down the bananas (which almost completely dissolved). SG before I left was 1.110! The color was also VERY gray (from the oak?). 

Got home after a week on vacation and it looked like my fermentation stalled at 1.070. I racked to remove the dead gross lees and transferred back to the cleaned bucket. Luckily the gray color was cleaned out during the racking and it is now a very nice yellow again. 

Luckily my regular SP I started beside it was at 1.010 so I racked it and used the gross lees to restart my Oaked banana (now jet fuel) SP. 

6 days later and it is still bubbling fiercely in my furnace room. I'll check SG tonight and may steal a sip. I'll post back later


----------

